# TTS S-button Exhaust Sound



## JacquesTTS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 2011 TTS. What makes the exhaust louder when I press the S button? I had read everywhere that the button is supposed to affect steering, suspension and exhaust note. Is it a flap like in the TTRS? If so where is it? I think earlier TTS (09 - 10) had a noise pipe in the engine bay but I believe the 11 does not have one.

TIA,

Jacques.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I think you're mixing up the TTRS with the TTS with respect to exhaust note changing with the "S" button ...


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> I think you're mixing up the TTRS with the TTS with respect to exhaust note changing with the "S" button ...


The 2011 TTS does have a valve in the drive side pipe. I would guess that is what changes the sound (if it does change). I have a Milltek cat-back on mine or I would check.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Sport mode changes suspension, steering and throttle inputs not exhaust tone.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

lcrcr said:


> The 2011 TTS does have a valve in the drive side pipe. I would guess that is what changes the sound (if it does change). I have a Milltek cat-back on mine or I would check.


Fairly certain 2009+ TTS cars have the exhaust valve but pretty sure this was not controlled by the "S" button. Also, I recall reading that engine bay noise pipe was deleted in the 2010 cars.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

My 2009 does have a vacuum powered valve on the driver side outlets.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

2011 does not have any valve..................TTS.

Edit.....yes it does...I found it...read below. :banghead:


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> 2011 does not have any valve..................TTS.


Mine did. Driver's side very near the outlet from the muffler.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

lcrcr said:


> Mine did. Driver's side very near the outlet from the muffler.


Take some pics and post it up. I had an R32 before the TTS and I know what they look like.....nothing at all on my car. What year was your car?


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

My 2011 TTS has a vacuum activated valve on the OEM driver side exhaust that is activated by either going WOT or pressing the sport button. Here is a pic from when I was swapping to the Milltek. I circled it on the OEM exhaust in red.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

derek8819 said:


> or pressing the sport button.



Good to know I wasn't aware of that, I am going to press sport and see if it moves.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Well....with egg on my face:banghead:....I found the valve....it is there. When I had my R32, there were threads on how to open it....how come none here? It was one of the easiest things to do to the R and made it sound even better. Probably my only complaint about the TTS has been the quiet exhaust....so is there any down side to opening the valve permanently? I'm guessing that it would be like the R....clamp the hose off and cap the actual valve. Anyone done this?


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I ran it capped for the last year. No problem.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

So its open by default?


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Closed by default to keep it civilized. Honestly there's not much difference. It opens at WOT in either mode and from what I can tell with the car on the lift it opens just off idle with the S button pressed and stays open until idle is reached again. That's probably because it takes a bit for the vacuum to approach atmospheric pressure.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

derek8819 said:


> Closed by default to keep it civilized. Honestly there's not much difference. It opens at WOT in either mode and from what I can tell with the car on the lift it opens just off idle with the S button pressed and stays open until idle is reached again. That's probably because it takes a bit for the vacuum to approach atmospheric pressure.


The question is what is the default behavior with no vacuum applied. On the TTRS the default is for the valve to be closed when the sport button is not pressed. IE when you turn the car on it's in quiet mode. However, if you disconnect the vacuum line the valve opens under it's own spring tension. The valve needs a vacuum source to stay closed. On the RS if you remove the vacuum line then it's in loud mode all the time.

Some other cars, I think the R32, have the valve closed with no vacuum present so if you want it open all the time you need to use something to force the valve open, I think they are able to wrap the actuator with a zip tie.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Defaults to open when the vacuum is disconnected. Same as the TTRS. I pulled the vacuum line off mine and capped it and the valve is open 24/7.


----------

